# Endlich tut mal jemand was...



## Stefan_375 (27. Juni 2010)

...gegen die __ Goldfisch-Plage im Teich 

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------



## Psycho (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Endlich tut mal jemand was...*



Hab ich vor kurzem auch bei mir entdeckt 

Ich find´s super meine Frau mmöchte lieber ausziehen


----------



## zAiMoN (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Endlich tut mal jemand was...*

wie geillollolokitoll


----------



## Buffo Buffo (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Endlich tut mal jemand was...*

Hi Stefan,
so lösen sich manche Probleme durch aggressives Zuwarten von selbst... 
ich gönn`s der __ Ringelnatter, die zu den bedrohten Tieren gehört


----------



## Stefan_375 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Endlich tut mal jemand was...*

Hallo,



Buffo Buffo schrieb:


> so lösen sich manche Probleme durch aggressives Zuwarten von selbst...



Mein Motto bei der Gartenarbeit! Zwar ist mein Teich (wie mein gesamtes Grundstück - sind ja nichtmal 5.000 m²) in den Augen des passionierten deutschen Kleingärtners "völlig verwahrlost" (Zitat meines Vaters ). Aber den Viechern gefällt es, und darum gefällt es auch mir, weil ich am Teich immer was zu beobachten habe. Und ob da am Teichrand auch Giersch und Brennesseln wachsen... mir völlig egal. Und den Ringelnattern offenbar auch 

Ich weiss nur, dass mein "unordentlicher" Teich keine Technik braucht (vom Eisfreihalter abgesehen), keine Chemie, und kaum Arbeit macht. Im Herbst alle Vegetation mit Motorsense kappen, im Frühjahr mal die Fadenalgen mit der Harke abfischen... das war's eigentlich schon. den Rest macht die Natur ganz von allein.

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------



## SusiS. (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Endlich tut mal jemand was...*

So ähnlich geht es an unserem Teich auch zu. Am liebsten ist mir ein bunter Teichrand mit allen möglichen Blumen. Im Moment überwiegt die __ Schafgarbe.....,

aber wenn sich so eine __ Ringelnatter einnisten würde, erstmal Flucht auch wenn diese mehr angst vor mir hat.....;-) .....bleiben darf sie natürlich


----------



## Stefan_375 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Endlich tut mal jemand was...*

Hallo Susi,



SusiS. schrieb:


> aber wenn sich so eine __ Ringelnatter einnisten würde, erstmal Flucht auch wenn diese mehr angst vor mir hat.....;-) .....bleiben darf sie natürlich



Dieser Fluchtinstinkt scheint mir doch eher "frauentypisch" zu sein - darf Mann das wieder sagen, oder wird man dafür immer noch von den Damen in den lila Latzhosen zur Strafe eine Stunde lang vor'm Frauenbuchladen angeleint? Ich bin da nicht mehr so auf dem laufenden 

Jedenfalls haben die wirklich mehr Angst vor Mensch als umgekehrt. Einmal fest auftreten, dann sind sie weg. Und (im Gegensatz zu __ Eidechsen, bei mir zumindest) kommen __ Schlangen auch nicht über die Außentreppe freiwillig ins Haus. Nur unfreiwillig, wenn Killerkätzchen sich mal was ganz Besonderes zum Abdendessen holt.

Ansonsten haben die Ringelnattern am liebsten ihre Ruhe. Und lieben es, direkt an bzw. in der Bouillabaisse zu wohnen  Besonders dankbar sind sie, wenn man ihnen ein bischen bei der Einrichtung ihres Zuhauses hilft. Geschützte, bewachsene Nischen im und am Wasser zum Verstecken sind Pflicht, und ein warm-trockener Platz in der Morgensonne ist der absolute Brüller. Baumstamm/-äste am Teichrand und ein paar Feldsteine reichen schon, um als Mensch zu wissen, wo man allmorgendlich "seine" Schlangen begrüßen kann.

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------



## gecko73 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Endlich tut mal jemand was...*



Psycho schrieb:


> Hab ich vor kurzem auch bei mir entdeckt
> 
> Ich find´s super meine Frau mmöchte lieber ausziehen



dann laß doch die schlange ein und deine frau ausziehen...zwei probleme gelöst...

bei mir siehts da schlechter aus, bei uns gibts keine __ nattern und meine freundin findet die wenn auch noch interessant....


----------



## SusiS. (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Endlich tut mal jemand was...*

Ringelnattern scheinen in SH nicht sehr verbreitet zu sein und Ruhe hätten sie bei uns nicht, da den ganzen Tag nicht nur 2 sehr lebendige Hunde durch den großen Garten jagen, spielen, schnüffeln 
Nein, wir schnüffeln nicht durch den Garten, aber halten uns gerne dort auf ;-)


----------



## Garfield (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Endlich tut mal jemand was...*

Hi,

__ Ringelnatter jagt Goldfische, wollte ich ja zuerst nicht glauben, kenne mich da nicht so aus mit __ Schlangen.
Dann habe ich aber das hier gefunden, interessiert vielleicht den einen oder anderen.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEroyelBNC0&feature=related


----------



## Digicat (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Endlich tut mal jemand was...*

Servus Jeannot

Danke für dieses Video ..... 

Hätte ich nicht gedacht :beten .... dachte die fressen nur Frosch und Kröte und der Nachkommen


----------



## Hagen (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Endlich tut mal jemand was...*

echt super dieses Video

Danke für den link


----------



## Stefan_375 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Endlich tut mal jemand was...*



Garfield schrieb:


> __ Ringelnatter jagt Goldfische, wollte ich ja zuerst nicht glauben


Doch, doch... Bei mir machen die das genau so wie in dem Video: Den __ Goldfisch jagen, erstmal quer im Maul festhalten, dann damit an Land ins hohe Gras - und dort in Ruhe zurechtlegen und runterschlucken.

So soll das sein 

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------



## ollifrog (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Endlich tut mal jemand was...*

Hallo Stefan,
Daumen hoch für deinen Musikgeschmack (Ärzte) und natürlich für deine Einstellung zur Natur  ! Unsere Ringelnattern bevorzugen auch die naturbelassenen Ecken. Aber bisher lassen sie unsere Goldfische in Frieden und bedienen sich nur an der Krötenpopulation:
 
Heute konnte ich sie wieder beim Sonnen beobachten, leider hatte ich keine Kamera bei der Hand. Die letzten Wochen hat sie geduldig alle Komposthaufen inspiziert...wird wohl einer hoffentlich zur Eiablage geeignet gewesen sein

LG Olli


----------



## Bebel (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Endlich tut mal jemand was...*

Hi Stefan

Bin ja ganz neidisch, hab jetzt im dritten Jahr meinen Teich und noch immer keine __ Ringelnatter zu sehen. 

Ich hab von Nachbarn gehört, dass es sie hier in der Gegend geben soll, hab den Garten eher Naturnah gestaltet (bei einer Größe von 2600qm gab es für mich auch keine Alternative). Die Vogelpopulation hat sich in den letzten Jahren sehr erhöht auch __ Frösche und __ Kröten gibt es reichlich. Selbst Blindschleichen sind keine Seltenheit.

Ich muß wohl doch neben dem "Fischteich" noch ein Biotop anlegen, das für Amphibien besser geeignet ist.

Im übrigen mag ich ("sogar als Frau") Ringelnattern und ich trage ganz sicher keine lila Latzhose .

LG Bebel


----------



## jolantha (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Endlich tut mal jemand was...*

Geb Euch mal was zum Lachen : Hab neulich mal einen grooooßßßen Feldstein zur Seite gerollt, und dachte, als ich was darunter sah : Menno, ist das ein großer __ Regenwurm ! Dann die Blitzerkenntnis------
Blindschleiche :dumm


----------



## Dilmun (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Endlich tut mal jemand was...*


----------



## idefix--211 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Endlich tut mal jemand was...*

Na besser so, als das, was mir um Pfingsten rum passiert ist...

Da waren wir spazieren und dann plötzlich vor meinen Füßen schlängelt sich etwas über die Asphaltstraße. Sie war so ca. 20 cm lang und eigentlich grau, aber die typische Kopfzeichnung war schon vorhanden. Ich hab das aber damals noch nicht gewusst  und spontan gedacht, ach wie süß, eine Blindschleiche. Hab sie dann ganz ohne Angst auf die Hand genommen, meinen Verwandten noch gezeigt und dann ins sonnige Gras auf der anderen Straßenseite gesetzt.

Als ich dann hier im Forum die erste Großaufnahme einer __ Ringelnatter sah, könnt ihr euch meinen Schreck vorstellen . Ich schätze mal, ich hatte Glück, dass sie noch so klein war, oder gut gelaunt. Auf jeden Fall hat sie nicht gebissen und das Zusammentreffen ging gut aus.

Naja, bis zu meinem Teich haben die lieben __ Nattern noch nicht gefunden, es gibt aber bis jetzt auch kaum etwas dort, was sie fressen würden 

Liebe Grüße,
Evi


----------



## butzbacher (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Endlich tut mal jemand was...*

Moin Evi,

so schnell beißt eine __ Ringelnatter nicht. Dafür hat sie ein "wundervoll duftendes" Analsekret, welches sie um sich schlängelnd überall hin (also auch auf den Fänger) verteilt - und dafür "hasst" man diese nette Schlange mehr als für einen Biss.

Liebe Grüße

André


----------



## idefix--211 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Endlich tut mal jemand was...*

Hallo André,

ah, das wusste ich auch noch nicht. Na, dann freue ich mich einfach doppelt, denn "eingeduftet" hat mich die kleine zum Glück auch nicht.
Jetzt habe ich zwei Gründe, in Zukunft meine Finger von Ringelnattern zu lassen 

Liebe Grüße,
Evi


----------

